# Budgies one wing is acting funny,It is slightly in the air and vibrating, only one side of the wing



## nickdmello (Aug 26, 2021)

The budgie is 9 week old and just got her wings clipped.The left side wing is slightly in the air and vibrating. Its been 3 days since the issue last started. It can fly and move its wings. Plays with the other budgie, eats well and sleeps normal.


----------



## NarutoLover (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks like a sprain. I would have an avian vet take a look, just to be safe. But if the little guy is super active, it could be trying to cool down (does it pant while doing this?).
No expert here, but I'd get a vet involved just to be safe. Stewardship and friendship are our greatest gifts to these beautiful creatures...I would want to know I'm providing the best care and enviornment.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

How is the budgie doing today? 
What is her name?
Who clipped her wings and why were they clipped? Fully flighted is much better for a budgie's health and well-being?
Was the wing strained when the flight feathers were clipped?

If she is still having problems, then you need to take her to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie checkup.*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## nickdmello (Aug 26, 2021)

NarutoLover said:


> Looks like a sprain. I would have an avian vet take a look, just to be safe. But if the little guy is super active, it could be trying to cool down (does it pant while doing this?).
> No expert here, but I'd get a vet involved just to be safe. Stewardship and friendship are our greatest gifts to these beautiful creatures...I would want to know I'm providing the best care and enviornment.


Hello,
It was an inflamation caused due to strain.The Avian Doctor gave me some medicine to feed the budgie loonie. She is doing well now. 
Thank you.


----------



## nickdmello (Aug 26, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
> 
> ...


Thank you, The budgie Loonie is doing well today. The Avian doctor prescribed her one medicine to have after food.


----------



## NarutoLover (Aug 19, 2021)

nickdmello said:


> Hello,
> It was an inflamation caused due to strain.The Avian Doctor gave me some medicine to feed the budgie loonie. She is doing well now.
> Thank you.


Great to hear! Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear Loonie is doing well now. I'm closing the thread.*


----------

